# MTX RT-X03A - How Rare?



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm trying to find a MTX RT-X03A electronic crossover from around 1999. How rare are they? I find X02A's and X01A's for sale but not the X03A's. Info is just as hard to find on the X03A. I'm gathering the pieces for an old school MTX build so any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

They are out there.A lot of times people fail to put model numbers on listings so they dont come up when searched for a specific model.
Sometimes an item that doesnt go up for sale for a while will stay like that until someone lists one.Then a ton of them will be on Ebay all in a row.


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

I've tried using "MTX" and "crossover" but no luck.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

They were a 3 way 12db/oct with a summed mono for center channels,nothing extraordinary.


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

I know it's nothing special but I need one for my old school MTX build. Plus I like the fact it has high, center/ambiance, midbass, and subwoofer outputs.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> They are out there.A lot of times people fail to put model numbers on listings so they dont come up when searched for a specific model.
> Sometimes an item that doesnt go up for sale for a while will stay like that until someone lists one.Then a ton of them will be on Ebay all in a row.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Not sure if this one listed is the exact model you are looking for, but maybe a member on here local to the seller could help you out: car stereo system


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

The Dude said:


> Not sure if this one listed is the exact model you are looking for, but maybe a member on here local to the seller could help you out: car stereo system


Thanks for the lead. If it's a rt-x03 it's an older model that's silver. I need the rt-x03A for my build. I e-mailed him to double check but haven't heard back.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Glad to help. Where in Canada are you located?


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Bit newer model of the X03A maybe?: MTX Electronic Crossover LSX2 with EBC External Bass Control Highpass Lowpass | eBay


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Even the wayback machine has the 1, 2 but not the 03: https://web.archive.org/web/20030414025929/http://www.mtxaudio.com/caraudio/products/crossovers/


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Basic info on the late 90's, early 2000 lineup here, including the X03A: http://2004.mtxaudio.eu/IMG/pdf/Leaflet_MTX_2000_us.pdf


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

The Dude said:


> Glad to help. Where in Canada are you located?


I'm in northern Ontario. Kakabeka Falls, just outside Thunder Bay. I already have a LSB1, LSX1, and a LSX2.


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

The Dude said:


> Bit newer model of the X03A maybe?: MTX Electronic Crossover LSX2 with EBC External Bass Control Highpass Lowpass | eBay


not even close to being similar, i know of one on the wall wall of a guys garage down the street, actually 2 of them, along with lsb1's, a gaggle of 2300's,4320's,2160's,280's, and some of the x series thunder stuff in 2300's, 4200's etc, he probably has 100 or more mtx amps and will not sell any of it, next time im over there i will have to take a picture for you, an entire wall of a 24 foot long garage is full of mtx amps.


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

oldschoolbeats said:


> not even close to being similar, i know of one on the wall wall of a guys garage down the street, actually 2 of them, along with lsb1's, a gaggle of 2300's,4320's,2160's,280's, and some of the x series thunder stuff in 2300's, 4200's etc, he probably has 100 or more mtx amps and will not sell any of it, next time im over there i will have to take a picture for you, an entire wall of a 24 foot long garage is full of mtx amps.


I'd have to double check but I have 6-2300's, 4-4320's, 2-4160's, 1-2160, and 1-280. A few of them are white models. I once saw a chrome 2300 on eBay but I don't know if it was original. The seller claimed it was.


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

it was probably custom plated, ive never seen any mtx stuff chrome from the factory


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

That's what I figured. Plus chrome plating retains heat. Not something you want on any amp let alone a 2300.


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

Pheadrus said:


> That's what I figured. Plus chrome plating retains heat. Not something you want on any amp let alone a 2300.


Isn't that the truth, I used to run a 15" stroker d2 on a 2300, I'd have to go trade it in for a new 2300 once a week... I could literally fry an egg on it..


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

oldschoolbeats said:


> not even close to being similar


What is the major difference between them? Specs on the LSX2 here: MTX Car Audio - LSX2 Signal Crossover


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Pheadrus said:


> I'm in northern Ontario. Kakabeka Falls, just outside Thunder Bay. I already have a LSB1, LSX1, and a LSX2.


I will keep an eye out for one for you.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Some chrome 2300's here, not sure what the story is?: https://spokane.craigslist.org/pts/4261369590.html


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

Did you ever find this crossover?


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

I found one on Craigslist at a pawn shop in St. Louis for $40 but I have no way of looking it over or getting it. 

I guess there were chrome 2300's after all. Thanks "The Dude" for posting the ad. The one I saw years ago was listed as a "Limited Edition" as well so they must exist. I think the amp actually said MTX 2300LE instead of MTX 2300 if I remember correctly. But like we said earlier, chrome doesn't dissipate heat very well so I don't see the point performance wise. Obviously they were for show cars or demo vehicles.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I remember the chrome 2300 when it was out. I remember thinking that it was kind of stupid because of chrome retaining heat. Phoenix gold also had a chrome amp around the same time.

I had a 2300x and a 4300x. Great amps. Good luck finding your crossover.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

Yah, Claydo that's the one. I have a 57 Pontiac 4dr wagon I'm restoring. The plan is to build a system for it using the older MTX stuff. I'm on a tight budget so I have some older stuff I've picked up over the years to use. It's not top of the line but this build is more to see what I can do with what I have and maybe surprise a few people at local SPL contests. For the build I have:
2 Rockford Fosgate XLC 15's (new)
2 Rockford Fosgate XLC 12's (I bought them new but I used them for a few years with a single 2300 at 4 ohms and hit around 129db's in a stock 84 Civic 4dr with the first sealed box I built).
2 Infinity Kappa 12's (new)-don't remember the model 
4 Kicker RM8 Midbass woofers (new)
I also have Infinity 6.5's and 5.25's used but fairly new.

The plan was a 2300 to the 15's, a 2300 to a set of 12's, a 4320 to the 4 Midbass woofers, and a 4320 to the high-ends. I have 2 4160's if everyone thinks the 4320's are overkill. I also have enough 2300's to run 1 to each sub but that's a lot of wattage for average quality subs and a lot to supply power too. I'm a novice builder so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

The kappas aren't he perfects are they? I really liked those back in the day.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ill have to test this one.....haven't used it in years, but, it seems like I remember there being a problem with this unit the last time I used it. I don't know, it was a while back, ill test it and get back to ya.


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

vwdave said:


> The kappas aren't he perfects are they? I really liked those back in the day.


I'm pretty sure there just the Infinity Reference 1230W's but I'd have to check. Future Shop was having a clearance so I picked them up. They each came with a box included. 

"Ill have to test this one.....haven't used it in years, but, it seems like I remember there being a problem with this unit the last time I used it. I don't know, it was a while back, ill test it and get back to ya. "

Thanks Claydo. Even if it doesn't work I wouldn't mind grabbing it if your just going to junk it. I have to repair a couple of my 2300's and I could try and see if it's repairable.


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

i think it would be cool if everything was mtx, including all of the speakers.


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

oldschoolbeats said:


> i think it would be cool if everything was mtx, including all of the speakers.


I agree but like I said, I'm on a tight budget. I'm on permanent disability for a bad back and I already have all these other speakers. If I went totally old school, I also have a new Kenwood KRC-980 cassette head unit from around 96-97 and a new matching Kenwood CD stacker. It was around a $1000 unit new. I also have some Alpine CD head units from then as well but there starting to show there age.


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey did mtx make they're crossovers?? I was surfing ebay found this, identical the the rtx-03a but different badging.....

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251355186417


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

oldschoolbeats said:


> Hey did mtx make they're crossovers?? I was surfing ebay found this, identical the the rtx-03a but different badging.....
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251355186417


I agree that there outer appearance is identical. I'm not sure, but I don't think MTX made there own stuff but I could be wrong. I've never heard of Performance Teknique. I wonder if the internal components are high quality? I couldn't find any info on Performance Tekniques.


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm guessing the internal components are identical as well


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

MTX RT X03A | eBay

If he will not ship to you in Canada you could always get up with a clearing house south of the border. That is what I do, although I live 15 minutes from the border.


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey good find!


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

The Dude said:


> MTX RT X03A | eBay
> 
> If he will not ship to you in Canada you could always get up with a clearing house south of the border. That is what I do, although I live 15 minutes from the border.


Thanks for letting me know Dude. I found it last night as well. I'm 30 minutes from the MN border so I plan on getting it shipped there if I win it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

OP...interesting screen name. Fan of Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance? Or Plato?


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> OP...interesting screen name. Fan of Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance? Or Plato?


Both, but mainly Robert M. Pirsig. Your the first in years to make the connection.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

My favorite author...I did an independent study in college for my philosophy degree on him.


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> My favorite author...I did an independent study in college for my philosophy degree on him.


Wow, way more in-depth than me! I've just always been interested in the lateral drift of the mind and the search for the essence of one's soul.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Good luck with the auction, hopefully you win.

**Edit: Post number 666, nice!


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Another one: MTX RT X03A Old School Electronic Crossover | eBay


----------



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

The Dude said:


> Another one: MTX RT X03A Old School Electronic Crossover | eBay


 Thanks. That one looks pretty rough with all that rust on it.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Bringing this back from the dead. I found one of these crossovers new but missing its box. It was in a car audio shop in their display case. The show room got turned into a storage room so everything got but buried, lost and forgotten. I have it now in case the OP or anyone else is interested.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

That's a nice find! Pretty cool for anyone needing one.


----------



## CampodonioPattick (Jan 19, 2020)

Pheadrus said:


> I know it's nothing special but I need one for my old school MTX build. Plus I like the fact it has high, center/ambiance, midbass, and subwoofer outputs.


Hello Sir, I live in Brazil and I have one MTX RT-X03A here working perfectly. Are you interested?


----------



## SonOfGodBeats (Nov 10, 2020)

Pheadrus said:


> I know it's nothing special but I need one for my old school MTX build. Plus I like the fact it has high, center/ambiance, midbass, and subwoofer outputs.


You still looking for this mtx?


----------



## SonOfGodBeats (Nov 10, 2020)

Pheadrus said:


> I'm trying to find a MTX RT-X03A electronic crossover from around 1999. How rare are they? I find X02A's and X01A's for sale but not the X03A's. Info is just as hard to find on the X03A. I'm gathering the pieces for an old school MTX build so any leads would be appreciated.


Still looking for this ?


----------



## cruz (Mar 6, 2021)

Pheadrus said:


> I'm trying to find a MTX RT-X03A electronic crossover from around 1999. How rare are they? I find X02A's and X01A's for sale but not the X03A's. Info is just as hard to find on the X03A. I'm gathering the pieces for an old school MTX build so any leads would be appreciated.


hi im cruz i have a mtx rt-x03a for sale let me know


----------

